# Looking for a good pocket knife



## Secur1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi to all the knife 'o' holics out there 

I am looking for a small, slim knife i can keep on my keys.
At the moment i have a Schrade SS1 and i think it's the perfect size for my needs at 5" total length with a 2" blade and about 1" at it's widest point.
The only problem is i wan something like it only more durable as the fine blade on it has already started to show some wear, even though i have been looking after it as much as possible.
EDIT: Also a combo edge blade would be welcomed.

More info on the one i got 
Schrade Simon Damascus Style
3" closed framelock. Schrade + steel blade with thumb hole pull. Damascus style finish on frame. Stainless and anodized aluminum handles with built-in clip.




Any input is welcomed, but please try to stick to the size criteria i mentioned, as it is the most important aspect of my inquiry.

Thanks in advance


----------



## GarageBoy (Apr 8, 2007)

Forget Schrade, they got bought over by some chinese company. Get a Spyderco jester, dragonfly, cricket or spin


----------



## benchmade_boy (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Secur1,

I would recomend a Spyderco Native with plian edge. I got one today and I love it, It is razor sharp and very nice fealing in the hand. I got mine at Wally-World for Forty bucks.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 8, 2007)

I had a look at Spyderco but unlike Schrade they look a bit bulky, even the smallest one's.
The one i got is invisible in my front pants pocket, doesn't bulge or anything.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Apr 8, 2007)

Secur1 said:


> I had a look at Spyderco but unlike Schrade they look a bit bulky, even the smallest one's.
> The one i got is invisible in my front pants pocket, doesn't bulge or anything.


No man, not bulky at all. Go to Wal-Mart or a local dealer and hold one, very slim and not very heavy at all. Plus the pocket clip is pretty tight.


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 8, 2007)

No chance of that benchmade boy, got none of those in Ireland....

I also have a knock off spiderco native and it's thicker than the Schrade so it doesn't fit my criteria.


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Apr 8, 2007)

As GarageBoy suggested, the once-proud Schrade line has degenerated to Chinese junk. 

If the various knives others have recommended are too big/thick/heavy, consider the classic Al Mar Hawk Ultralight. Weighs only 1 oz., 2.75 in. blade, decent AUS8 steel, thin-but-tough micarta body, about $65-70 at better on-line dealers.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Apr 8, 2007)

Secur1 said:


> No chance of that benchmade boy, got none of those in Ireland....


Woops, yes that may be a problem:laughing:.

Are you allowed to own small auto knives over there? Benchmade make a very nice, very small auto. You can get the 10610 (O.K, Red class) or the 3100 (very good, Blue class)


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 8, 2007)

Officialy no.... 

Edit: Can you plz explain to me the Levitator lock mechanism ?

Edit2: nm i found it at the benchamde site 

It looks interesting but again it does appear thicker than the schrade....


----------



## benchmade_boy (Apr 8, 2007)

Secur1 said:


> It looks interesting but again it does appear thicker than the schrade....


That thing is not large at all, I think the handle is about as thick as one side of my native handle. Very small.

Can you have assisted openers?


----------



## knot (Apr 8, 2007)

I recommend the Kershaw semi-automatic http://www.bkcg.co.uk/products/types/semiautos/index.html

Models: http://www.bkcg.co.uk/products/types/semiautos.html


----------



## carrot (Apr 8, 2007)

Consider: Spyderco Ladybug3 SS, Benchmade Benchmite, CRKT K.I.S.S., CRKT P.E.C.K., Gerber Trendy, Gerber Ridge.

I don't think you'll find combo edge on a knife in that size, but the Spyderco Ladybug and Jester both come in fully serrated, with a very small portion of the tip that is plain. I would highly recommend a Ladybug3 in SE.

If you wouldn't mind it not being on your keys there is a very nice tiny knife from A.G. Russell called the 2.5" Titanium Lockback folder. The VG-10 steel in it is top notch and the Ti scales are surprisingly grippy.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Apr 8, 2007)

The Spyderco Jester is a good choice, but if you are looking for a small knife that can handle large jobs check out the Boker Subcom series.

https://edcdepot.com/merchantmanager/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=29&products_id=138


----------



## carrot (Apr 8, 2007)

Whoops, totally forgot about the Subcom. Got one in my pocket right now, as a matter of fact. Fantastic knife.


----------



## FRANKVZ (Apr 8, 2007)

I've been carrying a Sog Flash 1 for over a year now. It has held up quite well, very thin as I carry it clipped inside my front jean pocket and forget that its even there. The clip works very well keeping it where you place it and its inexpensive. http://www.knifeoutlet.com/shop/10Expand.asp?ProductCode=SOGFSA7


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks to all you guys, here are the candidates so far

 Benchmade Benchmite II Knife

 Kershaw Knife - K.O. Chive, Mirror Polish Stainless Handle, Plain

CRKT Delilah's P.E.C.K. - Plain Edge

Gerber Trendy

With the last one being my favourite, as it literarely fits the bill 
Now since i have no experience in steel quality, could someone please help me find the most durable out of these four ?

Thanks again


----------



## carrot (Apr 8, 2007)

The Gerber Trendy has 420 series steel. Pretty low-end steel so you'd have to sharpen it frequently if you use it a lot. I think Gerber is not as bad as knife people say it is. It comes out of the box with a pretty sharp edge and the only *real* ding against 420 is that it's softer than the higher grade stuff (IMO).

The PECK has better steel, AUS6, but the Benchmite has AUS8, making it the best steelwise out of the four, by a small margin. AUS8 has a pretty good reputation for being a good all-round steel, but I prefer VG-10 (about in-between S30V and 154CM), which is easy to sharpen on ceramics and holds a fantastic edge. 

I really do recommend you consider the Boker Subcom as well. I use mine as a money clip and it is a great knife as well. Much smaller than you'd think from the pictures. You can also get it in comboedge...

Also, I'd be wary of putting the Chive on a keychain, as it is an assisted opening knife, and due to the little flipper on the back it may just pop open accidentally. If you're just gonna carry it clipped to your pocket, though, it is a nice knife.


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks Carrot 
The Boker Subcom is way too big for my keychain, which as it it sports the Draco, my soon to have Reef's titanium tritium holder, an Inka pen oh and i almost forgot, my keys 

So i think i'll go for the Benchmite, due to it's slim desighn and good quality steel.


----------



## knot (Apr 8, 2007)

That Benchmade is really nice but then, this is really cool: http://www.bkcg.co.uk/guide/downloads/Kershaw Chive BKCG.mpg

All of them are quality.


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 8, 2007)

It is cool but again, too big for my particular needs.
Now if the benchmite was part serated it would be perfect 

As far as auto goes, yes it's cool but like everything auto/semi-auto = more things that can go wrong...

This looks nice too [font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*Kershaw Ken Onion: Scallion
*[/font][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]400 Series Surgical Grade High Carbon Stainless Steel[/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]But again the blade is not good quality steel...

EDIT: Hold the press !!! I think i found the perfect one !
[/font][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*Gerber Ridge Framelock
*[/font][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]AUS-6 Surgical-Grade High Carbon Stainless Steel, Black Teflon Coated[/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]http://www.bkcg.co.uk/products/manu/gerber/g5898.html

Opinions ?

I wish i could afford this one tho....
http://www.bkcg.co.uk/products/manu/browning/br136.html

EDIT2: argh this is getting very comfusing :/
Any idea on the steel quality of this one ?
[/font]*[font=verdana, helvetica, arial]Gerber Ripstop I Knife, Part Serrated, GB-1613[/font]*


[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]http://www.knivesplus.com/gerberkniferipstop-gb-1613.html

[/font]


----------



## knot (Apr 8, 2007)

Secur1 said:


> It is cool but again, too big for my particular needs.
> Now if the benchmite was part serated it would be perfect
> 
> As far as auto goes, yes it's cool but like everything auto/semi-auto = more things that can go wrong...
> ...



Go wrong? It's a knife, not a machine. If I remember correctly, the auto had a safety. 

If it was me, I'd go for the thinnest for my keychain but I prefer a longer blade clipped to the inside of my pant's pocket. 

The nice thing about where I live - Gerber, Benchmade, Kershaw, Leatherman, and other* knife/toolmakers are minutes away from me. Kershaw has a factory knife show once a year (or more often I think) and there are some great deals.

About metals - I think a softer metal will be sharper but not hold an edge as long (don't quote me on that though. It's been a while since I had a knife fetish) 

*there are some really great knife makers here in the Northwest. I tend to want to collect tactical knives.

My opinion about under 2" blades is - might as well get a box cutter instead. 4 1/2" would be minimum for me.


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 8, 2007)

I think the Ripstop I Serrated has the most beautifull desighn, perfect size for my needs, but i can't seem to find any info on what grade of steel it uses...


----------



## carrot (Apr 8, 2007)

If they don't say, it's usually 420.

If you pick up a small pocket crock stick like Gatco or Lansky it'll only cost you about $8 and will help you maintain the edge of your knife.


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 8, 2007)

I e-mailed Gerber, they should know 
For the time being i have narrowed my choises between the Benchmite II and the Gerber Ridge part serrated.
On one hand the Benchmade looks more durable and will take on the abuse of being on my keychain without any problems.
On the other hand the Gerber is part serrated, which i like, plus the thumb stud will make it easier to handle.
One question on the Benchmite, i watched the video on the Auto-Levitator, but i got nothing on the Levitator which the benchmite uses...
Does it spring open once i pull the plade a bit ?


----------



## carrot (Apr 8, 2007)

On a non-auto Levitator I get the impression you have to use it two handed. Press the button on the side to unlock the knife and use the other hand to swing the blade out. Maybe if you are dexterous enough you can use one hand?


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hmmmm i kinda like the single hand operation i get from my Schrade knife....
Btw any idea how that black teflon coating will fare with my keys ?


----------



## riffraff (Apr 8, 2007)

Secur1 said:


> [font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]I wish i could afford this one tho....
> http://www.bkcg.co.uk/products/manu/browning/br136.html
> [/font][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]
> [/font]


The Browning is a bit cheaper here: 
http://www.knifeoutlet.com/shop/10Expand.asp?ProductCode=BRO135


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow that's not JUST a bit cheaper that's almost 1/3 of the price i found !
Quick couple of questions, is Mother of pearl the one with the gold finish stainless pocket clip ?
And how does damascus steel hold it's sharpness ? Compared to AUS8 for example.


----------



## knot (Apr 8, 2007)

Secur1 said:


> And how does damascus steel hold it's sharpness ? Compared to AUS8 for example.



http://ajh-knives.com/metals.html


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 8, 2007)

Erm ok i learned about the origins and composition of Damascus steel but can't make out much more about it....


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 8, 2007)

This is getting impossible 

http://www.knifeoutlet.com/shop/10Expand.asp?ProductCode=BRO135

http://www.knifeoutlet.com/shop/10Expand.asp?ProductCode=CRK5015

http://www.knifeoutlet.com/shop/10Expand.asp?ProductCode=CRK5120

HELP !!!!


----------



## riffraff (Apr 8, 2007)

It appears that it's gold-colored, doesn't it? Don't know about the hardness of damascus steel; in my experience, that was merely a way of folding over layers or rods of steel. 

I did find this, though:

http://damascusknifestore.safewebshop.com/browning_shadow_damascus_bocote_wood_knife.html

ATS-34 is explained here:

http://www.warrenknives.com/blade%20steels.htm


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks riffraff

I'll get back to this when i come back from work... I need a break anyway


----------



## StanTeate (Apr 8, 2007)

I did not see "MicroTech" mentioned. They make some pretty good products that will meet your needs, though a little expensive, are durable. I work in the cable industry and a good sharp knife is a tool used almost daily. Cutting RJ45 and RG6 is hard on a knife but is testimony to a good knife.


----------



## northjames (Apr 8, 2007)

Damascus is not a type of steel per se, as much as a style. Its properties are not as easily reduceable to numbers as "normal" alloys. Even a single type of steel such as 154CM can be heat treated in a variety of ways so as to have different characteristics, depending on the application (i.e. a softer more resilient blade for chopping, or a harder, stiffer blade for cutting and maximum edge retention). Don't be fooled into thinking that you need the newest uber steel, it is just marketing.

*MUCH * more important than the type of steel is the grind and edge geometry.

I would reconsider your desire for a combo edge knife. I think this takes the best part of the blade for fine work (just before the handle) and makes it almost useless except for webbing and rope. You can alter the edge of any knife to make the edge "toothy", and all blades are serrated under magnification anyways.

Have you looked at the stainless handled Spyderco Dragonfly? I have one and it is my favorite small knife. You can't go wrong with a full flat grind, and the knife is very thin. It feels great in the hand. I had it on me at work one day, and we had to cut a large 1" diameter rope. I pulled the Dragonfly out, and my boss said "No way that little knife..." I cut cleanly threw it before he finished the sentence, with one easy motion. I'd post a pic for you, but I'm still unenlightened.


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok i love the CRKT On Fire Folder 5016Q Combo, good quality steel, sleek looking design, [size=-1]non-assisted opening[/size] BUT it's too big... i need to stick to the 3" maximum closed size as i think it's the perfect size for a keychain knife and this one is over it by almost an inch


----------



## CLHC (Apr 9, 2007)

How about the CRKT's Halligan HUG II?

http://newgraham.com/detail.aspx?ID=7404


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 9, 2007)

Excellent find CHC, But i am not so sure about the quality of the 420J2 stainless steel blade....
I want to stick to high grade steel, something that will last me a long time with next to zero maintainance.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 9, 2007)

Just a quick question. Does it have to be a folder that you're looking for? Have you tried looking at some of Peter Atwood's knives? He has some knives that are 3" and under. Try looking here:

http://www.phlaunt.com/atwoodknives/


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 9, 2007)

See it will go on my keys, now at some point my keys will be on plain view and i don't want to raise too many eyeborws...

But i think i found something extremely nice thanks to you 
Snap Lock 2 Polished PE
http://newgraham.com/detail.aspx?ID=6191

This is a pure masterpiece....

Any idea how exactly the snap lock works ?


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 9, 2007)

Right i did it ! 
I pulled the trigger on the CRKT Van Hoy Snap Lock 2 Polished.
I just couldn't resist this little jewel.

Thanks to every single one of you that posted in reply to this thread, you have helped me a lot and i got to know a couple of things about the quality of steel


----------



## CLHC (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey congratulations! You purchased from which online dealer if you don't mind me asking? And please let us know how it holds up to your expectations when it arrives!

Enjoy!


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks CHC 
I got it from http://newgraham.com/
It was the only store i could find that has this particular version, i couldn't even find it in the CKRT catalogue...
And i'll make sure i post back as soon as i get it


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 9, 2007)

Oh does anyone know what would be the hardest thing i can cutt with this thing without damaging the blade ?
ie can i cut coper wires ? Like rj11 or even rj45 ?


----------



## jds009 (Apr 10, 2007)

I wouldnt cut wires...that'll just hurt the edge, give it small knicks in it, get a multi tool or something for that. ive ruined many a edges cutting stupid stuff like straight into wood...or prying!!! dont pry with it!! you will break the tip, especially with a soft steel like 420. you will be angry when that happens! my edc doesnt have a tip...


----------



## MacTech (Apr 10, 2007)

Secur, one thing to keep in mind about Gerber, they *used* to be good, before they were bought out by Fiskars (yes, the scissors company), since the Fiskars buyout, their knife quality has been on a steady downward spiral, they're just trading on name-recognition and their past history now, they do have a few decent blades left, but the crap outnumbers the good stuff

if you're looking for a small keyring sized blade (i know you already puchased your Snap-lock, decent knife, good choice), look at the Spyderco Ladybug 3, it's essentially a miniaturized Delica blade (VG-10 steel, even!) in a Jester handle, great little keyring knife

oh, and be warned, knives are just as addicting as flashlights, especially Spydercos

other Spydies worth considering;
the Delica 4 (especially the D4 Wave)
the Salt series, the Salt 1 is essentially a rustproof Delica 3, and when Spyderco claims that H-1 steel (the steel used in the Salt series) is rustproof, it *IS* rustPROOF, i've tried extensively to get it to rust, it just won't rust....
the Lava, made by Subcom designer Chad "Daywalker" Los Banos
the Cricket

Spyderco makes so many really *good* small knives it's hard to go wrong with any of them


----------



## GarageBoy (Apr 10, 2007)

On the BM levitators, I think you can squeeze and flick out the blade
Out of the three chosen, go with http://www.knifeoutlet.com/shop/10Expand.asp?ProductCode=CRK5015
the best steel of the 3. 

Skip the Gerber trendy, its just a rip off of the CRKT KISS

Damascus these days is just pattern welded steel (mucho $$$ and not much better edge retention than quality plain steel)


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 11, 2007)

I would have gonne for the on fire but it's just too big to be on my keyring, i found out that the perfect size keyring knife for me has to be 3" closed.

Now since u guys have bombarded me with all these beautiful knifes, i am thinking of getting something bigger as well for a pocket knife...

http://newgraham.com/detail.aspx?ID=7334
http://newgraham.com/detail.aspx?ID=3822
http://newgraham.com/detail.aspx?ID=7341
http://www.knifeoutlet.com/shop/10Expand.asp?ProductCode=CRK5015

The question in my mind is, will i actually carry it with me ? Or will it end up stuck in a drawer ? I know i carry my keys everywhere with me, so i will have with me at all times my Draco XRE, my Inka pen and as soon as it get here the Van Hoy snap lock 2.


----------



## MacTech (Apr 11, 2007)

Secur, one thing i noticed is that many of the knives you linked to are Combo-Edge (half serrated, half plain), many newbies to the knife world look at CE blades thinking that they're the best of both worlds.....

I started the same way myself....

they're *NOT* the best of both worlds, they're a compromise at best, useless at worst, in trying to be a "jack of all trades" they turn out to be "master of none"

you're better off going either fully serrated, or fully plain edge, CE is really only useful on a blade that's at least 4" long (2" of each edge type), anything shorter than 4" doesn't give you enough of either edge type

as far as serrated vs. plain, each has their advantages and disadvantages

Plain edge advantages;
smoother cutting
easier to sharpen
doesn't scare "sheeple" as much (Serrations may look like "teeth" to Sheeple)
PE Disadvantages;
blade dulls quicker than SE
not as good at cutting fibrous material like rope or heavy cardboard

SE advantages;
stays sharper longer, the points of a serration initiate the cut
can add up to 25% more cutting surface to a blade without changing the blade length
excellent on tough, fibrous material like rope or thick cardboard
SE disadvantages;
can scare sheeple (but then again, what *doesn't* scare sheeple?  )
harder to sharpen without specialized tools (Spyderco Sharpmaker, for example)
not as clean of a cut on thin cardboard or paper


honestly, it's personal preference, who knows, maybe you'll be fine with a CE blade, i've tried them and they don't work for me, i'm an all-or-nothing guy myself...

if you can call NewGraham about the Spydie Native SS, find out if it's AUS-10 or VG-10, the AUS-10 steel Natives are great knives and AUS-10 is a hard steel to find nowadays, a great steel (current Stainless handled Natives are VG-10, the previous-gen SS Natives were AUS-10)

personally, i'm biased towards Spyderco, not a fan of Benchmade (Sorry, BenchmadeBoy  ) especially not after Benchmade's behavior in what has been called "The Vex Incident" on Bladeforums and Spyderco Forums

i don't want to drag the thread off topic here about the Vex incident, if you're interested go peruse some of the older threads on Bladeforums to find out for yourself and make your own decision

so, out of the knives you linked to above, i'd reccomend the Spyderco Native SS


----------



## GarageBoy (Apr 11, 2007)

Yea, ESPECIALLY on a short knife, CE is pretty much..it gets in your way...
Out of the full size, you can't go wrong with the mainstream Spydies (Delica, Endura, Military, etc). 

The BM mini rukus is a big knife, don't let the name fool you.


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for putting the time to make such a good post MacTech 

I do understand your points concerning PS blades. Personaly the only thing that attracts me to PS blades is the extended cutting surface while keeping a relatively small blade and if i decide to get a pocket knife, it will not be more than 5" closed.

This is the first time in my life that i am getting into high quality blades, same with lights, i always had a thing about both of them but never got into the high end stuff, not necessarily price wise as i still cannot justify the cost of a titanium light or even spending upwards of 500$ for one...
At the same time, i am at the end of my "tour" of Ireland which at the same time means the end of my carrier as a Security officer, which means i will be selling off some of the purpouse specific lights i have bought and try to find some use for the rest of them, as i don't like keeping things in a drawer unless i have some use for them.

On to knifes, i need a good quality keychain knife, i've found it handy to have on several occassions and the Schrade was the perfect size for the job, now i went for the Van Hoy Snap Lock 2 Polished, which seems to be just perfect while looking almost like jewlery and it will make a nice companion to my Draco XRE on my keychain.

I must also admitt that since i joined this forum my bank account has suffered greatly, but i have gained a lot of knowledge at the same time on various topics and knowledge is something you cannot put a price on


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 11, 2007)

GarageBoy said:


> The BM mini rukus is a big knife, don't let the name fool you.



I actually have a 5" folder with a 3.5" cutting edge here with me. It's only a crappy of the basket knife with a part wood part bronze coloured handle, but it feels good in my hand, that's why i decided on the 5" closed size as a maximum length for a pocket knife.
I also like the Rukus more than the rest because of the handle desighn which seems to provide a very steady grip.


----------



## MacTech (Apr 11, 2007)

Secur, if you can find one, i emphatically reccomend the Spyderco Dodo, it's a *great* knife, it would fill all your criteria

it's got a short blade (2" blade), however, that blade is the Spyderco patented "Reverse-S" blade, basically a curved hawkbill blade with a slight belly near the base of the blade, you won't find a better utility cutter *anywhere*

the handle is a full size handle, made of G-10 fiberglass composite, it has Spyderco's "Ball Bearing Lock" which is mechanically similar to the Benchmade Axis lock, and it has S30V steel, a great, durable steel that takes a killer edge and holds it for a long time

the handle on the Dodo has to be *THE* most comfortable handle i've ever used, it fills your palm and just feels like it's made for you and you alone, the Dodo is the king of ergonomics

the only potential "downside" to the Dodo is that some people consider it "ugly", bear in mind that Spyderco designs their knives to *cut* well, asthetics are an afterthought, if they're even considered at all, and the Dodo is a perfect example of Spyderco's "designed in the dark" philosophy, it's designed to be a comfortable, durable and ergonomic knife, looks are irrelavent

the Dodo's sadly been discontinued and is hard to find, the serrated edge model is a little easier to find than the plain edge, but neither one is easy to come by, if you find one, and can afford it, buy it, it's worth it, it's an awesome "Little Big Knife"


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 11, 2007)

Intersting knife.....
Still as you can tell by my choises so far, looks do matter to me.... and that is one of the ugliest knife's i've seen to date, no wonder it's extinct rofl


----------



## carrot (Apr 11, 2007)

Come to think of it, I overlooked Spyderco's other LBK's -- the Lava, Poliwog, Cricket and Spin.

The Lava has received rave reviews, and I highly recommend considering the Cricket SS SE for some real cutting power in a tiny knife. The Cricket's blade shape is pretty similar to that of the Dodo's.


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 11, 2007)

I had a look at all the knifes from all the brands both in the knifeoutlet and newgraham, so i did c the one's you mentioned Carrot, i was very interested in the Lava but it looked too wide...


----------



## MacTech (Apr 11, 2007)

The Lava is *tiny*, about Cricket size, but it has a wonderfly ergonomic handle, almost as good as the Dodo

personally, i do a lot of cutting and breaking down boxes, so for my needs, i find the downturned point of a Hawkbill/Reverse-S/Wharncliff blade more useful than the standard spear, drop, and clip-point blades, the downturned point gives unmatched precision and point control, however you lose the "puncturing" ability

the Dodo is a knife that *needs* to be held to be understood, you *cannot* judge a Dodo by it's looks, to do so is to completely miss the point of the Dodo

To quote a famous green-skinned philosopher about the Dodo....

"Looks matter not, judge the Dodo by it's looks do you?"


----------



## GarageBoy (Apr 11, 2007)

For a full size, mini rukus is obscene comfortable


----------



## Lit Up (Apr 14, 2007)

carrot said:


> Whoops, totally forgot about the Subcom. Got one in my pocket right now, as a matter of fact. Fantastic knife.



I LOVE the SUBCOMs. I have two and one of those is still in the box.

As for a keychain blade, I picked up a silver alox SAK cadet. I love that you can get a decent sized blade and still get the can and bottle opener on a SAK that's so slim. It's like a quarter of the width of my SAK Spartan.


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 16, 2007)

Ok i just received my CRKT Snap lock 2 aaaaaaaand i am a bit dissappointed....
Don't get me wrong, it looks fantastic BUT it's pretty blant and it's about three times as wide as the Schrade :/
So i guess it's back to the drawing board....


Now the runners are

* Spyderco Spin*
http://newgraham.com/detail.aspx?ID=5361
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Blade Material: [/font]VG-10 
I like it because of it's ergonomic handle, i find it extremely valuable especialy on a small knife.

*Spyderco Dragonfly*
http://www.newgraham.com/detail.aspx?ID=3809
Blade [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Material[/font]: ATS-55 Blade
The plain edge, not the fully serrated one.

*Spyderco Ladybug SS Plain Edge*
http://www.newgraham.com/detail.aspx?ID=7409
Blade [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Material[/font]: VG-10 Steel

* Benchmade Auto Benchmite 3100*
http://www.bestknives.com/be31beau.html
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Blade Material: 154CM Stainless Steel[/font]
For the life of me i cannot find any info on the Auto-Levitator system, so could someone enlighten me on the subject ?

*PECK Spectra*
http://www.ebladestore.com/knives/CR-5520A.html
Blade [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Material[/font]: AUS 6M

* Halligan HUG PS*
http://www.newgraham.com/detail.aspx?ID=7403
Blade [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Material[/font]: 420J2 stainless steel (If i am not mistaken 420J2 is also known as AUS4 right ?)

So what do you think ppl ?


----------



## northjames (Apr 16, 2007)

Spyderco Dragonfly
http://www.newgraham.com/detail.aspx?ID=3809
Blade Material: ATS-55 Blade
The plain edge, not the fully serrated one.

That's the one right there. One of the only knives I've seen a girl say "cool knife!" after she used it, so you know it has it going on.


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Help me pick a Keyring knife*

I am starting a new thread on this in order to add a poll which will make it easier to see what the rest of you guys think, even if you don't post a reply, you can still cast a vote 
*
 Spyderco Spin*
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Blade Material: [/font]VG-10 
I like it because of it's ergonomic handle, i find it extremely valuable especialy on a small knife.

*Spyderco Dragonfly*
Blade [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Material[/font]: ATS-55 Blade
The plain edge, not the fully serrated one.

*Spyderco Ladybug SS Plain Edge*
Blade [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Material[/font]: VG-10 Steel

* Benchmade Auto Benchmite 3100*
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Blade Material: 154CM Stainless Steel[/font]
For the life of me i cannot find any info on the Auto-Levitator system, so could someone enlighten me on the subject ?

*PECK Spectra*
Blade [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Material[/font]: AUS 6M

*Halligan HUG PS*
Blade [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Material[/font]: 420J2 stainless steel (If i am not mistaken 420J2 is also known as AUS4 right ?)

Now i have been looking around for the last 2 weeks and i managed to narrow it down to these six.
For me a keyring knife has to be a slim as possible, has to have one hand operation and as much grip as possible while maintaining a handle of 3" maximum and a razor sharp edge out of the box as i don't intend to get any sharpenerss, looks do matter as i already got some pretty good looking stuff on my keyrings 
As it is i am a bit partial towards the HUG and Spectra due to their light weight and slim design, but i could also go for the Dragonfly...


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 16, 2007)

My 2 topics got merged 

Thanks to the mods and i apologise for any inconvinience caused


----------



## CLHC (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Help me pick a Keyring knife*

I'm kind of partial when it comes to the Spyderco Dragonfly since I have a few of these. Solid and small enough to do what it was intended to do. I have on the stainless steel v. left now. That's been relegated to desk duty ever since I've been EDC'ing the SF.Delta.FCUK. That's all.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Help me pick a Keyring knife*

go for the benchmade benchmite, my local dealer has one and it is very nice, and smooth like all benchmade auto's. get it and I dont think you will regret it. And my local dealer has one for i think 65.00.


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Help me pick a Keyring knife*

How does the auto actually work ?
I don't see any nail grooves or holes on the blade, so how do you open it ?

Also does your local dealer ship overseas ? If not, would you be able to purchase it for me and send it ? Ofcourse i will send you the funds via paypal before hand if i finnaly decide to go for it


----------



## CLHC (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Help me pick a Keyring knife*

In that photo, you see that pattern with the blade open? Depress that "pressure sensitive" scale with the bolt on it. It'll open.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

Okay, it's called an auto leaf spring. Here's a link with a better pic to give you an idea.

http://www.pvk.com/caauto/


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Help me pick a Keyring knife*

So it's like a switch blade operation....
How possible is it to go off in my pocket ?
Because like i said it is intended for my keyrings.


Thanks for that CHC
"Just depress the button (it's in the frontside art on the handle - press on the circle at the end of the spoon shape near the bottom) and the blade snaps out real nice!"

So i have to press the little metal button on one side then press on the other side... That sounds a bit too complicated for one hand operation, even tho it does make it as safe as possible to carry in the pocket...


----------



## Trashman (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Help me pick a Keyring knife*

Are the Benchmites still available through Benchmade (not the Benchmite II)? The Auto Levitator system works like this: You squeeze the body near the bottom (one side has the action) and the knife releases. It is also squeezed to return the knife to the closed position.


Edit: Just saw that CHC already answered the question (more clearly, too)! Strange, I thought I only saw 2 posts when I started posting. I guess I didn't scroll. 


Also, as far as opening in your pocket...well, I've been carrying an auto Benchmite and it's hasn't opened up in my pocket, yet. I don't think it's going to happen, either, but I don't have it on my keys. I do, however, sometimes keep my keys in the same pocket and I feel safe that it won't open. 

One more thing regarding the Benchmite (154cm) is that it's sharp as ****! It'll slice through your finger like a scalpel. I've just barely touched the blade, inadvertently, with the same hand I'm holding the knife with and it just goes through my skin like it's butter. It's happened 3 times.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Help me pick a Keyring knife*

That word you posted "keyring" just sunk in my head. I'm thinking that the Spyderco Dragonfly may be too much of a steel to hang on there—well for me at least. On my keyring hangs the Victorinox Swiss Army 53012 Classic SD Silver Alox.


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 17, 2007)

Trashman no i had made this thread originaly then decided to make another one with a six way poll to make things a bit clearer, i msgd the mods to lock the first thread but they decided to merge them 

Now i am heavily leaning towards the benchmite 
God this is so frustrating....


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 17, 2007)

Can anyone tell me anything about the Halligan HUG Partialy Serrated ?

As it is now, if i go for a "full" knife it will be the benchmite auto, if i go for a "half" knife it will be the Halligan.
On one hand Trashman has praised the benchmite and i trust him, on the other hand the Halligan seems to be lighter and thinner (after i remove the pocket clip for which i have no use and if possible the metal stud on the blade so it doesn't get caught in my pocket).


----------



## jds009 (Apr 17, 2007)

Secur1 said:


> * Benchmade Auto Benchmite 3100*
> http://www.bestknives.com/be31beau.html
> [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Blade Material: 154CM Stainless Steel[/font]
> For the life of me i cannot find any info on the Auto-Levitator system, so could someone enlighten me on the subject ?



here ya go!


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 17, 2007)

Even tho Benchmade doesn't have enough info on their own system, thanks to the guys posting above on the subject i found out how it works


----------



## Trashman (Apr 17, 2007)

The Benchmite also comes in a manual folder.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Apr 17, 2007)

I do not know if it has been mentioned but what about the Spyderoc Remote Release. Years ago I carried one on my keychain. It easily attaches and detaches from your keychain.

http://spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=205


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 17, 2007)

I am pretty much ready to pull the trigger on the Benchmite 3100 
Just waiting to see if i can get a good price on it...


----------



## xdanx (Apr 17, 2007)

I highly recommend the Benchmite 3100. I have one myself and it is an absolutely amazing little knife. It is extremely thin but very sturdy and locks up like a (small) vault. The mechanism is really interesting and creative, and the 154CM steel is a perfect choice. Many people who see mine ask me where to get one, even though I tell them it is $80+. Benchmade has made one damn fine knife with outstanding quality. 

I also have the import Benchmite II which is of no comparison. The manual mechanism can really be a PITA and is not as smooth as the original.


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 17, 2007)

The lowest price i've found so far is on Jax Knives.
Anyone has any experience with this site ? It looks ok but i would still feel better if someone here has had previous experience with them.


----------



## MacTech (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't have a Spin (which i understand is slightly smaller than the new Ladybug 3), but i do have the FRN Ladybug 3 and an older Forest Green Jester, both of these knives are *TINY*, a little over 3" *open*, just something to keep in mind

if i remember when i get home, i'll take a couple of pics of them next to a common reference (MiniMag 2AA)

on a knife this small, you'd be better off fully serrated, it adds about 25% more cutting surface over a plain edge

i know you said you don't want to resharpen your knives, but unless you're planning to throw them away when they get dull (or send them to the manufacturer to be resharpened), you should really learn how to resharpen them, Spyderco's sharpmaker is pretty much idiot-proof (and i'm a pretty darned skilled idiot when it comes to sharpening) and easy to use, even SpyderEdged/Serrated knives are easy to resharpen on the SM, easier, in fact, as you only use the corners of the triangle sharpening rods

i generally make 3-5 passes down the serrated side to raise a burr (or "wire edge"), and one pass down the flat side to cut the burr off, dead easy

sharpening's fun too, being able to put a "hair popping" edge on your knife is a good skill to have

the best way to keep your knives sharp is to never let them get dull in the first place, after every other day or so of use, run the knife down the SM rods a couple of times just to keep the edge touched up, maintaning a sharp edge is infinitely easier than restoring a damaged edge


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 18, 2007)

Well after deciding on the Benchmite i was told that no store will ship an auto outside the states 

Can anyone help me out on this one ?


----------



## Valolammas (Apr 19, 2007)

I voted for the Dragonfly, because it was the first folder I ever bought (besides a SAK) and now - several more folders later - it's still one of my favorites. It's like a mini-Calypso, you can't go wrong with it. Don't worry about the AUS-8 steel, it's plenty good enough for any normal use. Whatever knife you buy, you'll have to sharpen it from time to time anyway, no matter what steel it's made of.

Although, if you do want nice steel in a very compact and reasonably priced folder, take a look at the Fällkniven U2. Yeah, I know, if only it had a pocket clip and a spyder-hole...


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 19, 2007)

It looks very nice but unfortunately it's longer than what i am looking for by almost 1" :/

I think i'll go for the dragonfly since noone can help me to obtain a benchmite 3100


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 19, 2007)

In case i get nowhere with the benchmite.
Does anyone know which one of these has a slimmer profile ?

Spyderco Dragonfly

Spyderco Ladybug SS Plain Edge

Or are they the same besides using different quality steel ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 19, 2007)

Well thanks to an extremely helpfull CPF member i am going to get the Benchmite 3100 

Hooreyyyyyy


----------



## CLHC (Apr 19, 2007)

Well there you go *Secur1*! Let us know how goes it when you receive your BM3100.

Enjoy!


----------



## carrot (Apr 19, 2007)

In case you want a Spyderco later, the Dragonfly is one step up in size from the Ladybug.


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the input and general help guys 
As usual this has been a very educational thread


----------



## Steve Andrews (Apr 19, 2007)

Beware, you could get into trouble if the Benchmite Auto is found on your person:

http://www.acts.ie/zza12y1990.4.html#zza12y1990s9

"9. —(1) Subject to subsections (2) and (3), where a person has with him in any public place any knife or any other article which has a blade or which is sharply pointed, he shall be guilty of an offence.

(2) It shall be a defence for a person charged with an offence under subsection (1) to prove that he had good reason or lawful authority for having the article with him in a public place.

(3) Without prejudice to the generality of subsection (2), it shall be a defence for a person charged with an offence under subsection (1) to prove that he had the article with him for use at work or for a recreational purpose.

(4) Where a person, without lawful authority or reasonable excuse (the onus of proving which shall lie on him), has with him in any public place—

*( a ) any flick-knife, or* 
( b ) any other article whatsoever made or adapted for use for causing injury to or incapacitating a person, 

he shall be guilty of an offence....

...

(9) *In this section "flick-knife" means a knife—

( a ) which has a blade which opens when hand pressure is applied to a button, spring, lever or other device in or attached to the handle, or*... "


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks Steve, being a security officer i have read up on all relative laws and i am fully aware of them.
I have no intention to carry this knife on me while i am in Ireland, so in 3 weeks i will be back in Greece where it is permitted to have a keyring knife as long as the blade is under 3"


----------



## CLHC (Apr 20, 2007)

Another "*good pocket knife*"—well, if in auto and with blade length under 3"—are the Runt and Tantilla series from Pro-Tech. I just ordered one of each and should be here next. These are not really keychain[able] though, hence the pocket[ability] of these little autos.

http://www.bladehq.com/cat--All-Protech--67

Enjoy!


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks again CHC, but they looked a bit bulky, i think the 3100 will be perfect for my keychain. It's small, thin, good quality steel and looks pretty too


----------



## Nylonhandle (Apr 26, 2007)

Try one of these

http://www.knifeworks.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=5115

You need to buy one of their DC3 sharpening stones (about £8), but so good I bought one for me one for my mate for his birthday and another one for me!

Understated knife that keeps its edge really well.

Try it you won't be dissappointed

N


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 27, 2007)

It's here it's here !

And boy am i impressed !

What a fantastic little knife !!! Amazing edge, slimmer than i expected, i love the auto mechanism and it just oozes quality 

Thanks for helping me decide on it guys


----------



## alberto (Apr 27, 2007)

As already mentioned, I recommend the small Spydercos (Spin, Cricket, Ladybug) or their Byrd line (Finch, Starling). The Dragonfly that you mentioned is not that small -- more a medium size.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 28, 2007)

Congratulations *Secur1*! :thumbsup:


----------



## Secur1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks CHC and i've already managed to cut myself with it ! lol
I was cleaning the knife and as i was adding some lubricant it slipped and barely touched the top of my index finger , still it managed to make a very nice and deep cutt into it...
This thing is sharper than a box cutter...


----------

